# 2001 Nissan Maxima Aniversery Edition: Alarm Problem



## besttrombonist (May 19, 2008)

Last night, my Maxima's alarm system came on periodically (about every hour). All doors and sunroof were closed but all of a sudden alarm began to panic. So, in the morning I had to take "+" and "-" out of the battery to stop waking my neighbors. Please, let me know if somebody knows what might be a problem...


----------

